# Probleme bei Installation von Monitor und Grafikkarte unter Linux 8.0



## doniel (31. Juli 2003)

Hi!

Folgendes Problem: Bei der Installation von Suse Linux 8.0 für den Monitor und der Grafikkarte hängt sich jedesmal der Rechner weg.
*Monitor: IMRI VZone 19", Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon 8500* 
Ich habe auch schon die Original Treiberdiskette vom Monitor eingelegt, der Treiber wird erkannt, aber beim Testbilddialog hängt sich der Rechner auf und ich muß resetten.
Hat jemand einen Tip, wie ich das Problem lösen kann. Muß ich evtl auch die Original Treiber der Grafikkarte im nachhinein installieren???

Gruß
Doniel


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Juli 2003)

erstmal es gibt kein Linux 8.0

Nun meine Radeon Erfahrungen beziehen sich nur auf die Mobility. Aber diese wird von aktuelleren Linux Distributionen ohne probleme bei der installation erkannt.

http://sdb.suse.de/de/sdb/html/wessels_problematic_chipsets.html
schau da mal unter 8500 nach da stehen einige informationen.


----------



## doniel (31. Juli 2003)

Ich habe jetzt vor lauter Verzweiflung schon suse 7.2 installiert. Der Link hilft mir aber schon mal weiter. Werde jetz mal das Xfree und sax2 update installieren. Von Suse 7.2 wird die Radeon 8500 nämlich nicht unterstützt. Mal schauen, ob das was bringt. Ansonsten weiß ich ja, wo ich Hilfe bekommen kann ;-)


----------



## doniel (13. August 2003)

Hi!
So, hatte jetzt endlich Zeit, mich weiter um dieses Problem zu kümmern. Ich habe nun herausgefunden, das die Lösung meines Problems wohl das Update von Xfree86 auf die Version 4.3.0 ist. Diese Version unterstützt definitiv die ATI Radeon Karten. Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, welche Version ich von dem FTP Server runterladen muß, damit ich auch die richtige für meine Linux Version habe. Ich habe im Moment Suse Linux 7.2 installiert. Da stehen dann Verzeichnisse mit den Namen linux-bsd.... oder linux-ix86-glibc23... zur Auswahl. Welches Verzeichnis muß ich wählen???
Hier der Link zu FTP Site: ftp://ftp.xfree86.org/pub/XFree86/4.3.0/binaries/

Gruß
Doniel


----------

